# multiple tick looking bites on my dog



## lovepitbull (May 13, 2012)

I left my dog outside for about 45 minutes today and when I let him back in I noticed that he has 5 bites around his "private parts" I am wondering if ticks will bite multiple times without staying attached? He was only on the dirt on my driveway. About 2 hours after I brought him in I found a tick walking on him but it was very thin; did not look like it had consumed any blood. I am going to attach pictures of 4 out of the 5 bites he has.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

lovepitbull said:


> I left my dog outside for about 45 minutes today and when I let him back in I noticed that he has 5 bites around his "private parts" I am wondering if ticks will bite multiple times without staying attached? He was only on the dirt on my driveway. About 2 hours after I brought him in I found a tick walking on him but it was very thin; did not look like it had consumed any blood. I am going to attach pictures of 4 out of the 5 bites he has.




Keep an eye on him  It looks like black fly bites


----------



## lovepitbull (May 13, 2012)

Okay thanks! I didn't think ticks would just keep biting but I figured I would ask. Ill keep an eye on the bites! Black flies are more or less bothersome and itchy no real health problems right?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

lovepitbull said:


> Okay thanks! I didn't think ticks would just keep biting but I figured I would ask. Ill keep an eye on the bites! Black flies are more or less bothersome and itchy no real health problems right?




Nope, the red is a reaction some dogs get from the fly bite. Koda reacts the same way, I too thought it was a tick bite. I brought him to a vet and she said that due to the amount of time he was outside and us checking on him chances are if it was a tick, the tick would of been attached still haha!. But yes, the bites will be itchy


----------

